# Ok, time for questions



## armyjewelz (13 Sep 2005)

Hi there, Time for some questions as we try to prepare for life without hubby and  finances and such, and yes, some of these I could probably find through search, I appologize if that is the case.

So I would like to know from all you married folk....

How much was your seperation pay? How long did it take to kick in? and how much was your MARRIED NET TAKE HOME PAY?

Thanks in advance!!!

Cheers y'all!


----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2005)

I found this of interest:

Sermon - FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412


----------



## armyjewelz (13 Sep 2005)

Thank you George for your advice.... I have obviously read this advice which is why I noted that it is possible that I may find these things in search and appologized in advance.  I did try to search for these things but have not as of yet found them.  I will not say they are not there because it ia likely that I am using inappropriate search language, which YES it also outlines that in the thread you directed me to, again, I appologize for my ignorance and ask for assistance if possible. 

Also I will note that I have found pay scales but not with the deductions.. Hencce why I am asking for experienced members personal financial outline from when they were in.


Sorry again is I am being a Dumbdonkey and state again that I am TRYING here...

Cheers!


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

Well, I have a question. Now that I found out I'm on the same course as a buddy of mine, how are the bunk assignments done? By last name?

Both of our last names start with FR, so prehaps we have a high chance of being assigned to the same room ?


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Sep 2005)

Doubt it. I was next to a guy named Zembekis and my last name starts with D! Who's your buddy? Pm me.

(Edited by Moderator to remove personal insult.)


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Sep 2005)

Thank you anyways, I have received answers to all of my questions except for knowing how much of the cost for hubby to come home will be covered by the military at Christmas.

Cheers


----------



## 9nr Domestic (14 Sep 2005)

Once a year the military pays for your husband to be with his next of kin. Most years you will be together so you will get nothing, but this year since you are separated due to him being on course you will get some money. I am 90% sure that the military has a formula based on how far you are apart that determines the amount of money you are paid. If you are driving then he will get the full amount, but say if he flys to see you and the airplane ticket is less than the full amount then he will only be covered for the price of the tickets. Also to note when he goes to see you he must get his leave pass stamped to prove that he is in fact where he says he would be.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Sep 2005)

Its called LTA or leave travel assistence.  They will determine through some kind of formula how much you are entitled for a plane ticket or a certain amount of cents per kilometer for driving.  If driving he may also be entitled to hotel fees as well as a meal claim.  His best bet is to go to his orderly room and ask these questions.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (14 Sep 2005)

I'm in Ontario, doing basic in St Jean.

I had an officer at the RC tell me today that they would pay my way home at christnmas , by the most economical method possible.  Could be bus, could be train.  

I'm peronally hoping for the Hue Heffner tour bus.

Ha Ha hoo ahhhh ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2005)

Here is the current Leave Travel Assistance (LTA) regulation:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dgcb/dcba/engraph/LTA_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=7

Paragraph 4 defines eligibility:



> 4. ELIGIBLITY. A MBR TRAVELING ON LEAVE WITH PAY/ALLOWANCES IS ENTITLED TO AN LTA ONCE IN EACH LEAVE YEAR AND MAY BE REIMBURSED FOR A PORTION OF HIS/HER TPT EXPENSES FOR THAT PART OF THE JOURNEY NOT TRAVELED AT PUBLIC EXPENSE. REF D PARAS 4 AND 5 WERE SUPERCEDED BY REF A, THEREFORE RESERVE MBRS ON CLASS B OR C SERVICE ARE ELIGIBLE IF THEY ARE SERVING APART FROM HOME(IAW REF B) FOR GREATER THAN 60 CONSECUTIVE DAYS (EXCLUDING TRAVELLING TIME TO AND FROM THE DUTY LOCATION) AND PROVIDED THEY HAVE ACCUMULATED LEAVE IN THAT LTA MUST BE TAKEN IN CONJUNCTION WITH LEAVE.



Paragraph 6 defines the benefit:



> 6. BENEFIT. ELIGIBLE MBRS MAY BE REIMBURSED TPT EXPENSES NOT TO EXCEED THE AMOUNT CALCULATED AT THE LOW KM RATE PRESCRIBED PURSUANT TO REF E AS FOLLOWS:
> 
> A. FOR JOURNEYS IN CANADA - THE DIRECT RETURN ROAD DISTANCE FROM THE PLACE OF DUTY TO HOME LESS 800KM,
> 
> ...



Note also this clarifying document:

LEAVE TRAVEL ASSISTANCE (LTA) CLARIFICATION
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/LTA_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=7


If the Recruit School is under any other regulations on this issue, the affected courses will be briefed by the School staff.


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Sep 2005)

Thanks but it serves me no purpose as I midas well be reading chinese!!! Sorry


----------



## P-Free (14 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> I had an officer at the RC tell me today that they would pay my way home at christnmas , by the most economical method possible.   Could be bus, could be train.



Hangglider or snow toboggan..

P....


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> Thanks but it serves me no purpose as I midas well be reading chinese!!! Sorry



The short answer - your husband will be briefed by the School staff on his entitlements, along with any specific conditions based on his training status, when he gets there. The School plan for any break in the training schedule for Christmas will definitely be a point of concern for the training and administrative staff  because they will not want any students hanging about the School when all facilities will be shut down.


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Sep 2005)

OHHHH!!!!!

Duh.... Translation = hurry up and wait!!! LOL.  I'll learn eventually! ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2005)

You got it. Unless there's someone here that actually works in the Recruit School Orderly Room, they're just quoting regulations as above or offering conjecture.


----------



## Ordinary Dummy (15 Sep 2005)

LTA is determined by your means of travel and how far you have to travel.  The military has a formula that will determine how much they will ASSIST you in your travels.  That doesnt mean they will cover the cost of the entire trip.  If the trip home cost you $300 and you were only entitled to $260, you get $260.  You pay the rest.  In laymans terms, thats how it works.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Sep 2005)

"That doesnt mean they will cover the cost of the entire trip."
That I can personally confirm.  Sometimes you luck out and they will cover the cost but not always.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Sep 2005)

As long as I'm not dumped on the sidewalk in Quebec and told "See you in Meaford in three weeks!".  

A little help is better than nothing. ;D


----------



## jaawod (18 Sep 2005)

One thing that may be helpful to remember is they reimburse you.  You can sometimes get an advance on your claim, but most of the time you are paying first, then submitting the claim, then you get your money back a month down the road.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (18 Sep 2005)

I have a question.

Now I've looked this up on the forums but I found it sort of vague.   It has to deal with civilian clothes.   From what I can tell you wear civilian clothes up to basic, and you wear civilian clothes the first week, during all administrative work.   And then there will be times where in the evening where it is relaxed where you may wear civilian clothes.

Now from a lot of responses I've heard that you don't have to bring a lot of civilian clothes.   But can someone define 'don't have to bring a lot'?   Should I bring 2 pairs of pants? or 3 pairs of pants?   No jeans right?   How many shirts or sweaters is 'enough'?   I don't want to bring a lot of civilian clothing but then again I don't want to bring too little.

I believe when you go up to Basic you are suppose to wear casual collared shirt, casual dress pants and comfortable dress shoes.   But what about the other days during the first week of training?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jaawod (18 Sep 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I wore dress pants, shirt and shoes during the better part of my first week at IAP. Remember, you won't be wearing civvies for the first few weeks until you are done Indoc. and are allowed leave. If you didn't bring enough you can always go into town and buy some more civvies if you find you are lacking. But 2x pants and three or four shirts is probably a good idea.



The only thing about not bringing a lot of stuff is whether or not you are going to be able to go get the rest of your clothes right after BMQ.  Cause it would kinda suck to be sent to Borden or somewhere else where you are allowed to wear civvies in the evenings and not really have any.  Just a problem I ran into after basic.


----------

